# dr fone on old phone



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

...


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Just connect phone via USB and it will scan it. He won't know. If it's password locked with a PIN, you'll need that.

Don't recover from an iCloud account, he will probably get an email alerting him if two factor authentication is enabled.


----------



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

thank you, I will hook it up now while I have time then. much appreciated


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

melis38 said:


> hello everyone, I am was wondering if yo would be able to help me out. I want to use dr. fone on my husbands old phone to retrieve texts and pictures that he deleted. I need to know the extent of his betrayal. I understand knowing this will probably cause me further hurt, but something inside me tells me I have to do it to understand.
> my question is, will anything show up on his new phone. I do not want him to know I am doing this. thank you for all your help.


*If your "gut" is telling you something, then act on it!

In matters of spousal suspicion, it is usually always correct!*


----------



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

thank you. I already know he has cheated on me and has confessed it. I just need to know more and maybe see more with known eyes I guess. I am going through so many emotions.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What is your goal? Are you planning to reconcile or do you want to divorce. Both are OK options, the choice is yours.

I ask because if you are already planning to divorce and you know he cheated, you may just be causing yourself pain for no reason.


----------



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

at this point the plan is to reconcile, but I still need to know. he never used texting though and would use his email or a dating app. however, since that day he got rid of that email so I can't go back and look at it now. this was 3 years ago.
and you are right I am probably causing myself more pain no matter what.


----------



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

I see some of the text messages now and most of them are already on his phone, but I am only at 50% scanning. we shall see what else may come


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

melis38 said:


> I see some of the text messages now and most of them are already on his phone, but I am only at 50% scanning. we shall see what else may come


As they come out of his phone, note [if any] are 'on fire'.

Those are the ones needing extra scrutiny.

On continued snooping?

This is part of due diligence.

Reconciliation is a gift. 

Done in the dark, relying on proven [faith lost] invites deceit, incomplete time-lines and fraud.

Truth will not set HIM free, it will merely open the door for him to have to a monitored parole.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *If your "gut" is telling you something, then act on it!
> 
> In matters of spousal suspicion, it is usually always correct!*


I'm not sure about that as quite a few people are overly suspicious in general. Their guts are often sounding false alarms.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

melis38 said:


> I see some of the text messages now and most of them are already on his phone, but I am only at 50% scanning. we shall see what else may come


In my experience, the last 50% seemed to take a lot longer than the first 50%.


----------



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

what I am not liking about the photos and videos is that I can't see when they were taken.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Get the truth now, not 5 years from now when you will have wasted more years of your life,

Did your expose the OW or was it multiple OW?

Polygraph for your WH. 

You can't forgive what has not been confessed.

Tamat


----------



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Do you know the identities of the women?

Were any of them married at the time?

If so, expose the affairs to their husbands.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

You need to entertain the idea that you may not actually ever forgive him. If that's the case, you should move on.


----------



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Steve1000 said:


> In my experience, the last 50% seemed to take a lot longer than the first 50%.


Unlike life, hmmm?

Unlike an affair, hmmm?
...................................................................................

Very like pain:

Pain, first encountered, is endured, shook off.

Pain, long term, kills off the endurance, shakes off the resolve.
Leaves a body, a helpless heap on the bed.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

The problem is that the information you want probably isn't anywhere on his phone. If he used email, apps, or website chats to communicate a lot of the messages are either gone or stored on the server. Most likely, they're gone.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

melis38 said:


> *he met these women on Craigslist, so I don't think he even really knew them.*
> I want to try and make it through this as I know he is also going to go to IC to work his issues MC seems to think he did some of these things due to his past and childhood


The only blessing in this Satanic Liturgy.
His dive into infidelity.

Not an emotional affair, consummated by PIV.
No, a quick in-and-out, now a forgotten bout.

By him.
Not by HIM.
Nor by Thee.

SCM

Just Sayin'


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

These women on Craiglist:

Some are well versed.
Knowing many ins-and-outs.

These ladies having been briefed.
By brief less men. No 'Fruit of the Looms'.
No covering the bulge of shame, of lust unleashed, loosed in a spurt.

Get tested for lingering STD's.
Some of these diseases lay dormant, morphing into sore parts, sore feelings.
Morphing into Cancer of the Lady Slipper.

Just Sayin'

Feeling sorry for Thee.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

melis38 said:


> he met these women on Craigslist, so I don't think he even really knew them.
> I want to try and make it through this as I know he is also going to go to IC to work his issues MC seems to think he did some of these things due to his past and childhood


He’s not going to stop, at least not long term.

The best you can realistically hope for is that he’ll get better at hiding it.

Sorry.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> The problem is that the information you want probably isn't anywhere on his phone. If he used email, apps, or website chats to communicate a lot of the messages are either gone or stored on the server. *Most likely, they're gone.*


*No, they are never gone.*

Not until all parties, all participants are gone...to dust.
And all documentation is gone to paper heaven, cellulose heaven, silicone heaven.
If these tales get to be lore...are passed on from generation to generation, never.

I stand proof to this claim. As Ulysses, I have never died and never will until the next sentence is OUR sentence.

Until life on Earth ceases, Earth is vaporized by some cosmic cataclysm.

But, alas, my Dear Jean....the Collective Consciousness never dies and never gives up it's past, nor it's secrets.
THIS record is Eternal, as is OUR GOD. I know this. I have been adding to the record for thousands of years. Yay, it BE.

Just Sayin' still.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm with Gus. You are banking the rest of your life on your husband getting better at lying to you.


----------

